# Strange front end clunk



## bast525 (Jul 3, 2004)

I have a '91 Sentra SE-R, has about 147k miles on it. Recently (or at least, noticed recently) it has developed a strange clunking sound from the front end, seems to be centered on the drivers side, either in the tire/suspension area, or further in under the hood. It's a very rubber-on-metal sounding dull thunk, not a metal on metal sound. It doesn't seem to be particular to any given circumstance, i.e.: only when turning or whatever... well if I had to say it happened most commonly when ________ I would say it happens most when but not only when slowing down... some times it seems to occur with the suspension travel... other times it doesn't. At any rate it is only noticeable at low speeds, up to maybe 15mph. 

Anyways... I figure there's probably 20 things this COULD be, but I wanted to ask you guys if there is a common or well known cause for this kind of thing on this year/model... anything in particular I should look for first?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

go ahead and check all suspension bushings and engine mounts


----------



## bast525 (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the tip.

maybe a stupid question here, am i just checking them visually or trying to move parts around to see if they are loose or what?

If bushings or the mounts are bad, is that just something that is going to get worse slowly over time, or rapidly or what? Is it something I should really be worried about as far as needing to replace them ASAP? I ask because some of the bushings on my other car ('72 240z) have been shot for a LONG time, but don't seem to get any worse... other than a slightly shakier ride it doesn't seem to have any detriment at all. 

Is it typical for such a 'newer' car as the '91 to have shot bushings or mounts after 'only' 13 years? 

I'm a broke azz mofo and have other important areas on both cars that already need attention... can only do so much so fast, so hoping I don't have to put this real high on my to-do list


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

clunk may be caused by a bad inner cv joint. anyway, check bushings for damage, some cracks are okay, but if the bushing looks heavily damaged it would need replacement. try driving the car in reverse while turning to see if you can imitate the clunk noise, if that's the case, than it is the inner cv joint most likely.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

depending on which bushing goes bad it could be no big deal or disasterous, my sway bar bushing is shot , no big deal, dont go affroading anyway jsut cruise, but when my rear parrallel link bushing went recently it got really bad really quick and i ent up with 3 wheel stearing soo its up to u, though if its a bushing related to steering i'd change it


----------



## bast525 (Jul 3, 2004)

It's very hard to get this sound to happen purposely... it doesn't seem to be most specific when turning, accelerating or decelerating. 

I also tried bouncing the hell out of the front suspension on the car by hand, just pushing down on it and bouncing it, and didn't get the noise. I'll get it checked out soon I guess...


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

i solate the noise. mine has the same problem. i disconected the sway bar end links and the noise stoped. so now i drive with no front end sway bar. it will get worse. if you can, isolate the noise.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

check the obvious.....axels/boots, look for bolts that might be loose and check your ball joints!


----------



## B13turbo93 (Nov 19, 2004)

*i think i know*

just guessing but your suspension isnt going to make that "clunk" unless your catching air not enough travel so i believe that you need to check the two bolts that connect your crossmember from the front of the car (under the radiator support) just a suggestion


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

It seems like I'm fighting the same noise. I know it is not the tranny crossmember bolts, just checked those last week. I believe it may have something to do with the sway bar. The bushings look alright, but there may be something going on where they attach to the control arms. This weekend I hope to remove the sway bar and diagnose the problem. If that clears it up, I'll just get new bushings for the bar and the mounting points at the control arms. 

I'm starting to feel like I have a project car. All the work none of that speed or horsepower crap.

Also, I have a friend with a 94 altima who is reporting the exact same thing. That must mean its related to the Nissan Badge!


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

So I took the front sway bar out entirely and there's no real difference. The end link bushings looked pretty bad, though. Does anyone know where I can get new ones. And am I correct in assuming that urethane bushings would transmit more noise since they're harder?

On the bright side, I did learn the importance of a sway bar. Swerving is way more dicey without the bar.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

Check the struts I'm in the same boat.http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=80536


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

So I'm sill pretty new at this. I thought if the struts were bad that the car would bounce over bumps since the springs aren't dampened. I don't seem to have any of that. Although I suspect these are the original (190K miles) struts. You said in your post you can get new OEM springs for about $50 each? How much are OEM struts? I can't find em anywhere on AutoZone or Adcance Auto Parts websites.


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

I got this same problem.I took the car in and had a test ride with a mechanic and they said it's the tire balance issue.They checked everything in the front end and had no problems.Cost me $140 to change the tires to fix it.
I used to have bad CV joints for both passenger and driver sides.Change them into new one and the clunking noise was gone when I was turning the car.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

My guess is wheel bearings. I just replaced mine along with the hubs, cost me just shy of $300 in parts. Could be a bad CV joint but it'd likely only do it upon stopping or starting movement, could also be a bad tie rod end (should only happen when you start to turn), possibly a bad LCA bushing or ball joint. Jack the car up and try to wiggle the wheel, there shouldn't be any play.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I had the same noise...changed sway bar bushings etc...It ended up being a bad lower ball joint.


----------



## KennyH (Oct 3, 2003)

I had a similar "clunk" when slowing down. It drove me crazy for a couple of weeks until I got around to checking out a few things. Here is a list of things I did to fix my problems (hope this helps):

1) Made sure that all the motor mounts were in good condition and tightened them according to factory torque specs (think somewhere around 30 ft. lbs)

2) Tightened upper strut bolts under the hood (I have KYB GR-2's)

3) Tightened all the sway bar and end link bolts to factory specs.

4) Made sure control arm to body bolts were tight (this took quite a bit of muscle, something like 90 ft. lbs upside down under the car.)

I completed these steps in order and guess what, no more clunking! 

I did this about 6 months ago and haven't had a single problem since. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## mollymis (Dec 27, 2004)

*possible bad cv joint*



Coheed said:


> clunk may be caused by a bad inner cv joint. anyway, check bushings for damage, some cracks are okay, but if the bushing looks heavily damaged it would need replacement. try driving the car in reverse while turning to see if you can imitate the clunk noise, if that's the case, than it is the inner cv joint most likely.


My B12 sentra is also making the clunking noise when I turn right from a stop. I tried the turning in reverse suggestion and was not able to imitate the clunking noise. Is there any thing else that might be causing this? Also, I got a quote from a shop here in los angeles that a new inner cv joint would run around $180 (parts and labor). Does this seem reasonable? My former mechanic changed careers, so I'm looking for a new one and am a little lost. Thanks!


----------



## willembop (Sep 28, 2003)

*Front clunking*

I got this clunking on my B14 at thirty-some thousand miles after a couple of years of autocrossing. Turned out to be the control arm bushings. They look okay but are torn internally, especially the big rubber blocks on the rear of each control arm. New control arms (they come with bushings and ball joints) solved the noise. 

Now at 50,000 miles after a couple more years autocrossing, its pretty noisy again, although somewhat different -- more subdued but frequent clicks and clunk at low speed during initial acceleration and braking. I got some urethane bushings and rebuilt my original control arms. Took the old control arms off today, and the rear bushings are really torn up -- obviously they are not designed for the stresses of racing. 

I'm putting the urethane bushing on the car now. I'm sure this will cure the clunking problem, and I hope they last a little longer than the stock bushings.

By the way, one of the long-time autocrossers that was running a 1st-generation SE-R, says this is a common problem -- he has had to replace his control arms every year or two.

Bill in San Diego


----------

